# We've been Invaded!



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Last Nite I received a phone call from the owner of a neighboring property, asking for permission to use my property for an access road for them to drag timber thru. I kindly declined until I could see exactly what they where talking about( I dont live on the property). I met them there at noon today, only to see that they have invaded my property by 3-4 acres inside my lines. Needless to say I was livid( to put it nice). They have about 30 logs stacked on my property and the damage they caused in the path to stacking. They cut a 1/4 mile road from my back fence to their property. Now Its done- I could A. call the law and get an attorney or B. Make a deal that is to my advantage. I told them that I will take $1000 cash for access plus 2 of the timber logs, one being maple and the other poplar milled to my specs and clean up their trail off destruction on the way out. I also made them put $1000 in a third party account to cover any damages should they fail to honor their word. Al this being said- Am I wrong? I think I am being fair in this instance. What do I get the lumber milled into. I have never had any lumber milled, this is a new experience for me. Any suggestions would be appreciated.









If you look closely-There is a bulldozer in the background leaving my property because I was livid at his employer.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

are you kidding me?? I would have asked for more! How bold of them to use your property (without asking) then damage it…and THEN ask you permission. If it was me, I would have probably asked for more money, or more logs! haha. They are getting off easy compared to what a lawyer would/could have done to them. Not that I'm for needlessly suing people - but that was pretty uncalled for!

I remember a time my sister's neighbor (at their vacation lake house) built a fence separating their property line. Unfortunately for the neighbors they built it 3' over the entire property line. So my sister lost 3' of property along the entire line. Doesnt seem like a big deal - but these neighbors were the type that most likely did this on purpose. My sister made them take the fence out and replace it on their property. She also made them fix the holes (damages) done to her property. Lawyers were almost called, but the neighbors fixed the problem before that point. She was not happy!

Anyways - hope you get some nice wood out of this! I would have asked for more! haha


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

It's just amazing the brass cojones some people have. You have nothing in writing for compensation, and a crime has been committed. I'd talk to local law enforcement, and the win-win is they can point you to a mediation person who can bring up what you are thinking as a resolution. Let them burn the poplar, for all I'd care. Make them sort through the wood and give you all the tiger striped, quarter-sawn, whatever.

Oh, yeah…make them put the property back like it was. Did they file an environmental impact report? They could be in deep doo-doo with the Feds, all without you being wronged, except by their crime. Be sure YOU aren't ending up in the hot seat as a result of their crime.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd probably stick to the money. The timber is more of a crap shoot. The log you get may be perfect, or it may be flawed. What they value the log at may not match what you value it at. It could lead to another bone of contention down the road. Sitcking to money, makes it so that you both agree on your remuneration and they feel the sting of the penalty.

Don't ask me what the amount should be, but I wouldn't muddy it up by asking for money and logs..unless the logs were special to your property (granfather planted them, or you climbed them as a kid or something like that).


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a situation where a man built a carport that was going to drain onto my rental property. The code said he had to have 5 feet from the edge of the roof to the property line. I got him shut down. Then he applied for a vairance and long story short he ended up dismantling the carport and move it about 8 feet. I did offer to sell him the entire property but he didn't want that. He just wanted to use my property and make it difficult to sell. 
I would want payment for all the trees he removed from my property and he could have them milled for me. I think 2" thick stock cracks less then you resaw it just before using it. If he has it kiln dried for you then cut it to 1 inch thick.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wait were they cutting down your trees????? if that is the case…i'd DEFINITELY get the lawyers involved. Thats bullS&*%


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

And if they aren't cutting your trees, then they have removed immature trees that would become mature trees…...


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

I would insist on them giving you all of the lumber from your property, fully sawn, full repair of your land, and $1000 for the hassle. It is simply unacceptable that any tree service company, who im sure have to obey lot lines on a daily basis, would go 3 acres into your property. 
I hate needless lawsuits, and often wish people would put aside their conflicts and move on in situations like this, especially neighbors, but when it comes to a company completely neglecting their responsibilities like this, it has to go beyond compensation, they have to be tought a lesson.


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

They didnt cut my trees down at least my big timber. They just made a mess back there. The deal is for both money and milled lumber delivered. I could be greedy about this but Im not that guy. Some $ for my troubles and some wood for my projects>: ) Ive had a chance to think and as long as they put everthing else back the way it suppose to be and honor the rest of the agreement Im cool with it. He is getting the wood milled but has no kiln. I can sell it or stack and wait. Is it a year per inch on the dry time? Wanting some thick wood but will take Gpa's idea. Thanx


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

i am also not one to needlessly sue someone. I think suing has gotten WAY out of hand in this country. You are taking it way better than I would have though


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Many people, and most laws, don't take things like property damage, exploitation of property, and trespassing lightly. It may have been a mistake to do, but wasn't exactly an accident…you were extremely reasonable.

You should still contact your attorney to find out what other compromising positions (liabilities) this endeavor can put you in.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Curious, did your neighbor bring in a tree-service company who is responsible for this, or did he do it himself, becuse if it was the mistake of an individual, I could be understanding, in the woods, lot lines can be a bit confusing. but if it was a company he brought in, I find it unacceptable that they did not check county records, etc. plus, with neighbors, sometimes it is just easier to take a hit and not start a feud that you will have to deal with for year to come.


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

i dont like the idea of sueing but , you let this guy off the hook to easy he's going to do it to someone else too . i cant believe how bold he is . maybe he needs to go to a nursery and buy trees and replace the ones he damaged with like size and shape.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Golly, from what I have seen, I would ask for a lot more than $1,000 & a couple of trees, etc.

Looks like a lot of pure property damage to me… Trees, terrain, now open to unusual erosion & flooding, etc. etc.

$10,000 easy… maybe more!

I thought everyone knew that one just does NOT take a bulldozer to a neighbors land in any way shape or form WITHOUT explicit written permission to do so.

To me, you have wronged… very much so…

That's just me… I don't know him, you do… You've seen 1st hand, I haven't…

They broke the law… clean and simple… That is a fact. That is wrong.

IMHO…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like they were fine with keeping things quiet
till the bulldozer left it's mark
and they realized they couldn't hide that 
so they asked for permission
without telling you the whole story
hoping you would just say yes 
over the phone
and they could just continue
you asked for compensation
they didn't offer it

as scott says
talk to your lawyers thoroughly
you may be a nice person
but they weren't nice to you 
don't let them get away with this type of behavior
everyone that feels like it will be taking whatever they want
and leaving the mess for someone else to deal with

sounds like the mineral and oil companies
maybe on a smaller scale
but the same thing


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

Y'all kind of easy goin in Tennesse, If that was Calif, we take tresspassing more serious, grand theft Timber, and logging without a Timber Plan, and EIR, and Neighbor input/comment would land some one in Jail. Settle for the best deal you can swing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Heck, in Calif. they would be into the Millions!! LOL

... The EPA, CARB, etc. and there would have to be a Homeless Mouse that would have to be relocated… family n all!

Just try to start a business in Calif. OR keep one running!

California doesn't want BUSINESS to help pay their stupid taxes & programs…

You could Cash-in BIG TIME in Calif.!! (and I would be paying for part of the bill!)


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I would at least report this invasion to the local authorities. That way if something unforseen happens you have at least reported it and it is on record. Calling a attorney is not a bad idea either.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

wow you people!

at first i thought they had cut down your trees in order to clear a path, that would have been way wrong.
but it appears to be a foresty area, where trees end up being cut down and taken away. sometimes you have direct acces to a road, other times you don't. basic "courtoisie " makes that you at least ask permission to use someones terrain at forehand. not doing so is badly looked upon in the "trade ".

in the farming world we sometimes need to use someone elses land, or someone needs to use ours to get acces or to temporarely dump sugar beets or whatever. even though it damages the structure, we always go into such demands because we might need to do it next year.
when it happens without asking, usually when a third party working for the owner damages your property, then we settle on a fair compensation based on the loss and nothing more. usually a few bills are enough.

in my country i'd be happy to get 200 dollars or a tree. usually we get nothing with all those quads, dirt bikes and 4×4's that destroy our crops when they drive through unseen.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I would have kicked him off the property and kept the dozer for damages.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm afraid that I would not let them off that easily. No way. Also, as Scott said, you could probably hold their bulldozer ransom with no problem since it's on your land. I believe the first step would have been to get the sheriff out there.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

It would not hurt to sit down with a lawyer. It may take a few days, but they will let you know what type action you should take. And, the more involved the lawyer becomes, the more money and damages will be. They don't work for peanuts. The more you get, the more they get. It would be worth looking into. Doubt if it would cost you anything for a consultation.
- JJ


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

We have a saying in England - "Build high fences, keep good neighbours", although it doesn't always work. At my last house we owned the boundary all around our property. When we moved in we errected a 5ft wooden fence on three of the four sides. A few years later I decided to put some preservative on the fence. Even though I had the legal right to enter my neighbour's property to maintain the fence, I asked him to let me know when it would be convenient for me to do it. We went out for the day and when we came home he'd errected a six foot high chicken wire fence with 2" posts all the way along my fence and about 1" away from it. Go figure!!!

So I said to him "Don't you think it would have been better to let me preserve my fence before your erected that?" and he told me he'd forgotten that I wanted to do it. Yeah right. I only asked him that morning. Now this is where the law is an ass, because although I had the right to go onto their property to maintain my fence, I didn't have the right to remove any obstructions that prevented me getting to the fence. They then went on holiday for two weeks and set up a video camera in one of the bedrooms overlooking the fence.

While they were gone, I ripped through the nails holding the panels to the posts, took them out from my side, painted them, nailed them back in place and waved at the camera.

In the north of England they have another saying "There's nowt so queer as folk". Very true.

In my opinion, the amount of compensation is secondary to maintaining an amicable relationship with your neighbour. Boundary disputes can be very stressful and in the end it is really only the lawyers who win. I think you were very fair.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I've had a few of these encroachment issues. After specifically telling a tree service working for a local utility company not to trim a private electrical easement on my property they did it anyway. We were abandoning the line and moving it elsewhere. About a 1/4 mile leveled and just left there. After months of talk and my quotes from professionals to back me up we settled for damages and repair to my property. Nothing but junk trees. I got $10,000 20 years ago. If I hadn't of told them first I might have been more understanding. Five years ago a neighbor decided that he would take his D8 for a spin on my property pushed down trees planted new fruit trees and grass and said that it was his a along. His survey and title work said it was mine. My survey and title work said it was mine. But he said they were both wrong and that it was his. I was in the process of selling 60 acres to the State for preservation purposes. Thanks to his actions I could not close on the sale without clearing up what was determined to be a title problem. I was able to make arrangements with the state to redo the configuration of the preservation piece and closed a year later. It cost me $15,000-$20,000 in extra costs. I had a major battle with this neighbor over this. I informed him of my intent to seek damages in the courts and after a couple of years we settled out of court with me getting compensated for the problem. But no amount of money could make up for what he put me through at the time. I was going to build my dream house there but not any more with a nightmare neighbor living next door. The property that I had left after the preservation is now up for sale.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

We had a similar experience. My wifes family owns 100 acres up against a resort ares at Deep creek lake. We had a guy build a million dollar home on us. The surveyor decided he could cut the corner off one of our military lots and give it to the developers. There were 2 people purchasing land from this developer that were on our property, but the second guy, who just happened to be a lawyer, only had his well on us. Long story short we had to pay a surveyor$15,000 to resurvey our property to prove that they were on us. Then a lawyer.Then couple years in that process costing more money. The surveyor that screwed up repeatedly came up with lie after lie that we could prove wrong. In the end, they kept our property an d paid us a minimal value for its worth, less than we shelled out to prove that it was our property. Since then I got another surveyor friend and we went through and marked every line and painted them. 
It still makes me sick to think about it, that people with money can just come and take what they want. Hope you have better luck than we did


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

We had a similar experience. My wifes family owns 100 acres up against a resort ares at Deep creek lake. We had a guy build a million dollar home on us. The surveyor decided he could cut the corner off one of our military lots and give it to the developers. There were 2 people purchasing land from this developer that were on our property, but the second guy, who just happened to be a lawyer, only had his well on us. Long story short we had to pay a surveyor$15,000 to resurvey our property to prove that they were on us. Then a lawyer.Then couple years in that process costing more money. The surveyor that screwed up repeatedly came up with lie after lie that we could prove wrong. In the end, they kept our property an d paid us a minimal value for its worth, less than we shelled out to prove that it was our property. Since then I got another surveyor friend and we went through and marked every line and painted them. 
It still makes me sick to think about it, that people with money can just come and take what they want. Hope you have better luck than we did


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

My father-in-law had a similar situation, only the neighbor was sneaking on his property to cut some of the hardwood. At least you got a call from yours. by chance my FIL took a drive to just check on his property. Found the cut trees. Neighbor said it was his property. My FIL won in court. An arborist estimated the board feet by the diameter of the stumps. He was awarded the rough cut cost plus some damages.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I would have shot him in the kneecaps and set his house on fire.

Come on guys, the person responsible is a moron, but it's just a little property damage. If he'd been logging your land, it'd be different.Burt all he did was make a mess and knock down a few saplings. Most people would just make him clean up the mess and end of story. Of course if he agreed to some cash and some wood, good for you. That's not unreasonable. But these posts demanding lawsuits and thousands of dollars are nuts. In fact, I'd count myself lucky if he agreed to your terms because he could tell you to jump in a lake and then you'd have to sue him. After you spend a couple thousand (at least) in court costs the judge will make him clean it up and pay you a couple bucks. It won't be worth it.

My advice is keep your temper and avoid court. Did he agree to your terms of $1000 and two logs milled? If so- take it and be nice before he changes his mind. If you start ticking him off, his pride and stupidity will turn this into a REAL mess!


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

I am going to agree with most of the comments above. You need to get your lawyer involved. You need to at least document the deal you make with this company and the land owner. Otherwise, you will have no way to go back after them if they do not live up to their side of the bargain.

If it was me, I would still call in law enforcement while they are trying to cross your land. This is a great document to be used in a court of law.

As for your deal, I would have to say that you are being to nice. It would have been different if they walked thru all of their plans with you prior to doing anything. That way you could direct which damage was ok to be done on your property. They were originally trying to get this done without your knowledge, and that is just insulting.

Make them pay for everything they damaged.


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd get whatever they are offering in a signed notarized agreement just to protect them from going back on their word and ask that they replant the damaged areas with some saplings of your choice.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't understand all this "SUE HIM!" stuff. People used to settle matters between themselves, man to man (or woman) when they could. Sounds like he agreed to your terms. Definitely get it in writing. But why get lawyers involved if you don't have to? Some people just feel like they need to pay legal fees, I guess. If he backs out of the deal, do what you have to do. Otherwise, settle it between the two of you and move on. Remember, just because somebody made a stupid mistake doesn't mean we have to be a jerk just because we have the right to be. And a little calm now can go a LOOOONG way to avoiding problems with the neighbor in the future!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

StumpyNubs is absolutely right IMO. That's really good advice.


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a good friend that had the same thing happen to him. After he found out about and called the state police, This was the way his case come out: 1) Every cut tree had a dollar value (big or small) and was reimbursed that value. 2) He also had a pile of logs on his property which had to stay about 60-70. 3) His total from the logger was $ 28,000.00 and he sold the logs on half with another logger and made and additional $700
I would say the court way is more profitable.


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I do not plan to sue!!! Unless he does not honor his word from this point. I agree he was wrong about this but I am not that greedy guy. If he doesnt honor his word things will be different. All compensation is due up front and all work to be repaired is to be done thru contractor he hired and he will be accountable if not done. People are so out to get the other guy these days. The only way I would be out to get this guy or anyone else is if they hurt me or my family. They made a mistake and will be held accountable as they should be. I am benefiting from this in many ways unknown to the invader. I wanted that area cleaned out and am getting it done for free. I am now getting $2000 cash and the above said lumber. There is also some potential work for me and my company to work on his rental properties. I have a temper a huge temper, but I am trying to be a better person in life and about this situation. Lead by example people. Anyways thanks for your comments.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been down this road too. I own a woodlot, 4 acres, and I'm only able to get out there every 3 or 4 years or so to check on it. We have a deeded ROW to the property, which appears on both our deed and the other person's deed. This other person, in the past, has made life difficult. He believes that we should be paying his property tax for that portion on which the Right of Way exists. WRONG! He believes that the trees, topsoil, etc in the Right-of Way belong to him. WRONG! He thinks he has input into our site development plans…WRONG! He believes that he can place his septic/leachfield in the Right of Way. WRONG again! We sent a construction crew to grub out a road to the property, and he chased them off with an iron pipe. This was over 2 decades ago, and in the middle of this we opted for an awesome commercial building opportunity /cash cow instead. In retrospect, our construction loan/bridge loan was approved back then for 12.5%!!! We'd still be paying on it to this day. Our woodlot sits undisturbed now, healing, and I won it in the split with my then-partner. Litigation, or the threat of litigation, in property damage settlement issues *preserves* civility, and respect for one another's property. Oh, by the way, I never told that former neighbor that he had an abatement on his taxes for the right-of-way that exists on it. or that, by state law, "Profit a Prendre" guarantees that the owner of a right of way across another's land has free access to all materials, wood and earth that sits within it. He is now gone to parts unknown. It really is easy to deal with those who screech the loudest, if indeed it's all they got. Living well is the best revenge.


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not to be a prude of something like that, but if you feel that way, just tell him everything is ok and let him be. But if the role was reversed you would be in a bind right about now, Guaranteed! I say read him at first site and if there is any sign of anything wrong, Go for the throat. Just me.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I won't go into the legal part of this as everyone has pretty much stated their feelings on this issue.
Since your question is more on the lines of wood and milling although I think more wood would be better. I would have the Maple lumber quarter sawn. Besides the 4/4 you might want some 8/4 to work with as well.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

You need to involve a lawyer just to insure the neighbor understands the seriousness of his actions and/or those of the logging group. I had 100 acres of woodlot in NH and made darn sure my logger always respected others property. He was very honest and above board. If they encroached both by road and cutting, I doubt that was an honest mistake. They owe you all the timber they cut on your property plus access fees. Maybe you can make a deal that they haul your logs with the others but make sure you get a count and grade separate from the others. While it might be an honest mistake, I suspect a bit of foul play and you need to draw a line in the sand. Make them pay your lawyer fee also.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Here in WV, they would have been either a) shot or b) forced to pay an enormous sum. I'm not saying either is right, I'm just saying that's how it would go down here. I wouldn't let someone plant a flower on my property without first introducing them to my attorney. You're kinder than me and I'm impressed by your restraint.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I would ask for more of the timber logs myself. It is plenty obvious from the photo, that if that is your property, they are guilty of trespass, and damage to property in excess of $1,000.00, not sure about where you are, but here in Texas, that's downright criminal…

Now if there was an existing right of way, that is a COMPLETELY different story all together…

You might want to consider discussing this with an attorney anyway, just to make sure that if you do decide to trade logs for access, that you do not create a de facto right of way through your property, and instead are merely TEMPORARILY leasing the land as an easement to their property.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Couple questions.
Did the neighbor have a Forester and Logging plan in place?
If so, hes the one legally responsible, then the contractor.
How is the sheriff? is he ok to talk with?
If so, alert him to the situation and file a report as that it will be worked out between you two.
Make sure you get your agreement in writing…
and add to the agreement that this is a one time agreement and not a right of way for future use.
Dont bother with a Lawyer,.. Yet,... their the only ones who make money and it could take years to settle.
(see filing with the law, if you need to get a lawyer).
And finally if you plan on staying there for awhile, Its in your best interest to keep and be a good neighbor.

As for the wood, any that was taken from your lot, I would have them cut those into boards (check the stumps, thats if the dozer hasn't already gotten rid of the stumps). Maple doesn't matter what its cut up into, QS really doesnt show with maple and it wastes a lot during the cutting.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you say shotgun? Held in my hands at the scene of the crime. To hell with the trees. I would be the proud owner of a bulldozer.

Pop


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Me personally I would have gone back and disabled to dozer buy draining the fuel and cutting the lines and would have been like its my dozer now, then sell the dozer.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like you asked for way too little, but that has already been said…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking at the pictures again, you still have room to specify the cleaning of your property through your initial verbal offer. You might get the offcuts chipped and form a beautiful trail or have the borders fenced. You've already been generous (I wouldn't have been; bad on me), so maybe you can have a nice road & some wood out of it. Definitely make sure YOU get to pick the boards. Good luck!


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

First thing they should have done was have the property they were going to log surveyed to know where they hell they were. Secondly, I would get lawyers and the law involved. Those trees, ALL of those trees, are your property whether they were going to be left standing or cut into lumber. I would have them arrested for grand theft, criminal trespass and whatever statute the damage to your land falls under. Your current agreement with them basically gives them a free pass at illegal logging and is little consequence for keeping them from doing it again, to you or another neighbor. Mistake or not (again, surveying the land would have prevented this all together) its THEIR responsibility to make sure they are legal, not yours. I'd put the screws to them.

Chris


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm just too nice a guy? He didn't burn down the forest, he made a little mess and he agreed to clean it up, pay $2,000 AND give him two trees worth of wood. Still some of you are saying "get a lawyer!" and "go for the throat!"

I'd hate to see what some of you would do if somebody backed into your car in a parking lot! Dear god, what if the neighbor's dog crapped on your lawn? Could you imagine if one of those loggers working in the woods had taken a piss on the wrong side of your property line! Sweet lord, you'd want to go for more than his throat then!

I'll never understand this "sue 'em and screw 'em" attitude people have. D1st kept his temper, got a fair agreement and as long as the neighbor lives up to it, I say life's too short to turn a problem into a legal crisis!


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

He broke the law… Would you be giving him a free pass if he'd mugged you at gunpoint? Would you hire a lawer in that case if he was caught? This may not be as traumatic as that but in both cases laws have been broken. I'm applled at all the people that think this is ok and that you got a fair deal and are "keeping the peace", but I guess I am someone who finds laws and consequences for breaking them necessary.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Stumpy: Not that I wish to contradict you, but you've got to walk in his shoes. To own property, a woodlot acreage, and not live with it right under your nose, you're vulnerable to any cheat and thief with a chainsaw and crawler who comes along. Only other owners of remote acreage truly understand this situation.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't resist the urge to reply to Stumps, someone I admire for his vocality. And probably just admire, in general. The difference for me is property and home. You can smash my car, no biggie, I have insurance. Take a dump on my professional office floor, I'll grab a mop. But land stuff is different for me and it's where my family resides. Someone on my land, damaging my land, I take this in a whole different light. It's like the firearms debate, there's something just extra "special" about certain freedoms (to own land and protect it, in this case). I don't know how I would react in this situation. Based on my almost 40 years up to now, I can safely say I would react very badly. I'm not right, however, and I applaud a more peaceful approach. I don't like lawyers any more than the next guy, but I've got good ones to protect my family's interest.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

chris, poopie and bertha- I think the disagreement over this comes from our views of the seriousness of the issue. Chris, if he'd mugged the guy at gunpoint, I'd say that is a lot more serious. Bertha, if he'd invaded his property and threatened to take his land or threaten his family, I'd agree with you- shoot the potlicker! But in THIS case the guy realized he did wrong (even though he should have realized it BEFORE he did it) and he accepted responsibility for it. Since even in the eyes of the law it would be a minor issue (maybe trespassing and property damage at the worst, though I doubt any prosecutor would go that far) and he agreed to more than pay for the damages, I think all should be well.

Remember, push too hard for more than you're really entitled to in damages and you'll not only be making this problem worse, you'll make a lifelong enemy that can lead to more, bigger problems later.

It all comes down to attitude. If he told you to kiss his woolly woodsman butt, I say defend your rights. (I own a bee-bee gun and I'll be happy to stand beside you!) But if he says "I'm such an idiot, let me make it up to you any way you think is fair" (as this case seems to be), perhaps a valuable lesson has been learned and by your reasonableness he may pay you back by chasing a pack of hippie pot farming squatters off your land someday!

Oh, and Bertha, if you "admire" me now, you should see my biceps.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Lol. Chris, poopie, and bertha…where else will you hear that salutation? I'll respond to your land for a hippie raid any day Stumps. And I certainly agree about poisoning relationships with aggressive overreactions which, sadly, I'm prone to. I read it differently, however; specifically, that he generously agreed to meet them on the land where he discovered them already 3+ acres in. That's like compass coarse readings. I recognize they aren't poaching my cattle or burning my barns but it's an act of gross negligence where I'm from. I'm assuming their excuse were that the boundaries were unclear and they acted on good faith from a neighbor? That just isn't good enough where I live. We were having a sewer line replaced on my property and the workers waited patiently in line until I met them to escort them onto my property. Maybe it's locale. Maybe it's me. Maybe it's all the "you loot…we shoot" signs in my area. If he's willing to rally from this point, strike a deal, and leave friends; if he has that admirable capability, the choice is clear. Thanks for the discussion, Stumps. BTW, just how good is your precision these days?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

My precision is very precise, very precise indeed.


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Nicely said Stumpy! Ill keep 'yall posted.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

In Texas Y'all, if we get a problem with uninvited people on our acreage where No Trespassing signs are posted, we let Smith and Wesson handle it. Then call the sheriff afterwards and get him to send the meat wagons to take the intruders away.


----------



## elkhunter (Mar 28, 2007)

Here in north Idaho if someone damages a small tree, they owe the value of what the tree would be worth mature. So if a mature maple is worth $250, 20 would be $5000! You could easly have lost 100 trees! I would certanly have law enforcment check it out and for sure file a report. As for the logs, in my part of the world it's about $275 a thousand to have the logs milled, it takes about two years to air dry, and it needs to be stickered and stacked. I am a mill owner and live in a logging comunity, and don't know your laws but they should be checked out!!!!


----------

